# Pet sitting/dog walking/pet taxi in South Wales



## MuddyPawsSouthWales (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Please could you check out my NEW website and give me your thoughts

www.swansea-pet-sitter.co.uk

Lucy 
Muddy Paws, Swansea


----------



## alphabravo (Oct 22, 2010)

I think it's a great and very novel idea Lucy, especially where you offer the extra services of occupying the home which is something I haven't come across before. Just hope people have that trust in this day and age for the home sitting business to work well for you, but I like it :thumbup:

Just one small comment which I hope helps you, the white writing on the light blue background of your main site doesn't stand out that well... (to me anyway). Just my opinion...


----------



## gina2201 (Oct 19, 2010)

Would if I could but it says page not found!


----------



## MuddyPawsSouthWales (Aug 28, 2010)

Gina, can you view the page now?


----------

